

Show HN: Parametrek product search - parametrek
http://parametrek.com

======
parametrek
This has been my side project for the past month-ish. The concept was spawned
by a friend's observation that most online stores looked the same, and that
perhaps they were climbing towards a mere local optima. I hacked together a
prototype in a weekend.

It languished for some time. Then Hmexx came along with his HN Proposition. I
threw the basic idea at him and it was turned down. While the pitch was not
enough to convince him, it was enough to convince me. Thanks, Hmexx.
Parametrek would not have shipped without your encouragement.

------
killerpopiller
it seems you as maintainer need to insert every product and that won't fly
with myriads of products in existence.

also see established geizhals.at

